
How to back up your password manager - zdw
https://www.ctrl.blog/entry/password-manager-backup.html
======
benhurmarcel
Or you can use a local file (like in KeepassXC, or pass), that you can backup
or sync yourself.

------
mackrevinack
personally I would rather use something like veracrypt for this (or maybe
crypotmator if I needed to access the backup from my phone).

you could even just use the same master password for the veracrypt vault if
you didn't want to have to remember another master password.

but anyway, the idea of using two online password managers at the same time
seems like it would increase the risk of getting hacked at some point? at
least with veracrypt you could keep it offline

------
beatgammit
> Many password managers, the good ones anyway, store their customers’
> passwords on their servers in an encrypted format. The best password manager
> services store them so securely that not even they can access your passwords
> if you forget your master password.

And even better ones keep a local copy of your passwords encrypted on your
devices. If my password manager ever went down, I could access my passwords on
any device that has it configured (phone, desktop, both laptops), and export
them in the worse case scenario.

I only really need to worry when I travel. If I lose access to my password
manager while traveling, I would certainly have problems. However, that would
require my phone, laptop, and the online service to be unavailable at the same
time, which seems very unlikely.

